# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  NanoKnife Was ist dran?

## Bernhard

*Besondere Indikationen für die Behandlung mit dem NanoKnife*
*Prostatakarzinomrezidiv: Nach Prostatektomie, Strahlentherapie und/oder HIFU*

Eine  wichtige Anwendung des NanoKnife ist die Behandlung von  Prostatakarzinom-Rezidiven nach Prostatektomie und/oder Strahlentherapie  oder nach Behandlung mit HIFU (High-Energy Focussed Ultrasound). Diese  können mit dem NanoKnife ohne wesentliche Nebenwirkungen selektiv  zerstört werden.

Auszug aus dieser Seite: http://www.prostata-center.de/Behand...FYa-zAodahgARA

Liebe Gemeinde,

weiß jemand etwas über NanoKnife und darüber ob an dieser Methode was dran ist? Gibt es Erfahreungen?

Es grüßt Mitstreiter Berhard

----------


## Feuerwehrmann

Hallo Bernhard,

war schon mal hier:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ROST-geh%F6rt&

S. auch:
http://search.babylon.com/?affID=111...8c&q=nanoknife




> Gibt es Erfahreungen?


Auf der von Ihnen angegebenen Adresse http://www.prostata-center.de steht:
"Im Gegensatz zur RF-Ablation liegen zur IRE der Prostata bisher nur wenige Erfahrungen vor, da die Methode absolut neu ist."

Wird deshalb auch von keiner KK anerkannt = bezahlt. Es braucht sicherlich noch gut 20 Jahre, bis langfristige Studien die Brauchbarkeit dieser Methode bestätigen, wenn überhaupt (und wenn sich für solche Studien überhaupt so viele Versuchskanienchen zusammenfinden), so lange werden wir aber nicht mehr leben. - Gehört eindeutig in die Ecke "experimentelle Therpaien". Hier hat ein hessischer niedergelassener Arzt eine ausländische Webseite entdeckt und will damit jetzt das große Geld machen. Erinnert aber an die altbekannte (und ebenfalls nicht kassenfähige) Hyperthermie, die nach herrschender Meinung als primäre Monotherapie jedoch nicht ausreicht.  

Die Radiofrequenzablation ist älter, wurde auch schon mal angewanndt (Leber, Lunge - s. Google), allerdings nicht beim PK.

Gruß, Josef

----------


## Bernhard

...alles klar. Vielen Dank Josef.

Grüße von Bernhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber Berhard

Machen Sie sich Gedanken bezüglich der weiteren Behandlung aufgrund des steigenden PSA-Wertes?
Ich würde Ihnen eine Bestrahlung empfehlen.

----------


## Bernhard

Lieber Daniel,
  Danke für Ihre Fürsorge!
    Mein Dilemma habe ich ja schon einmal beschrieben. Warten um dann gezielt zu behandeln oder jetzt bestrahlen. Wenn Sie an einer Stelle sinngemäß antworteten eine Trefferquote von 30% sei  mehr als 0% bedenke ich zwei weitere Größen mit dazu: ich gehöre zu den 70% die die Ladung hinnehmen und der PSA steigt weiter. Und die einzige Sicherheit, dass ich sowieso eines Tages sterben werde *100%.*

  Vielleicht könntest Sie mir bei der Beantwortung einer Frage helfen die mich aktuell beschäftigt: nehmen wir an ich warte und lasse etwa bei PSA 1,5 - 2 eine PET machen. Im Lager der betroffenen Samenblase oder an den Schnitträndern zeigt sich Tumorwachstum. Also ein Lokalrezidiv. Dann größer als heute.

  Frage: 
  1.
  Könnte operativ etwas geschehen oder wäre jetzt dann nur noch bestrahlen möglich, aber mit ungünstigerer Prognose?
  2.
  Wären dann das zu bestrahlende Feld und die Dosis gleich wie bei einer Bestrahlung auf Verdacht oder bekäme das Sichtbare eine höhere Dosis ab?

  Für Info’s Danke im Voraus.

  Bernhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

1. Operieren kann man und sollte man nicht.
2. Sieht man etwas, dann erhöht sich die Dosis.

Je früher Sie bestrahlen lassen, desto höher die Aussicht auf einen Erfolg.

----------


## ClemensKN

Hallo zusammen,

Kurz zu NanoKnife:

Die Ergebnisse, die man im Moment sieht sind durchweg super. Die Therapie mit dem NanoKnife wurde jetzt sogar schon bei BPH eingesetzt. 
Es gibt, so habe ich gelesen, jetzt schon mehrere Zentren und Uni Kliniken, die das NanoKnife einsetzen. Die meiste Erfahrung hat wohl Prof. Marc Emberton in London. In seiner Abteilung sollen schon weit über 70 Patienten behandelt worden sein. 
In Deutschland aber immer noch Privatpatienten, für den PK, vorbehalten, schade drum. Aber ich habe gehört, dass gewisse Uni's das Verfahren integriert haben und noch mehr integrieren werden ( HD, MZ, AA, Charité und natürlich Marburg, Regensburg und Erlangen auch, es soll auch bald in Stuttgart stationiert sein). Meistens sind Radiologen dafür zuständig!!
Einfach mal nachfragen!!!!

Gruß ClemensKN

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Clemens,

wir/ich freuen uns immer über neue Erfolgserlebnisse. Mit diesem ersten Beitrag von Dir stellst Du sehr viel in Aussicht. Du schreibst von Ergebnissen. Es fehlen aber konkrete Hinweise, außer von einem Professor in London, wo schon 70 Patienten behandelt worden sein sollen. Du schreibst, Du hast gehört, dass gewisse Uni's das Verfahren integriert haben und gibst uns die Empfehlungen mal nachzufragen. Es wäre doch vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn Du uns etwas mehr Hinweise in Richtung zu Deinen Informationsquellen hier einstellst, denn NanoKnife ist ja nichts grundsätzlich Neues. Oder sollte ich da was versäumt haben?

----------


## Manu1965

Hallo zusammen,

ein Bekannter von mir(65 Jahre, Gleason 6) hat sich mit Nanonkife behandeln lassen bei Prof. Stehling in Offenbach. Er war restlos zufrieden fast schon begeistert. Er musste nur eine Nacht den Katheter tragen und es gibt keinen Hinweis auf ein Rezidiv(Behandlung ca. ein Jahr her). Allerdings hat es seinen preis: ca 12000 Euro und dia Krankenversicherung die Kosten bei ihm nicht übernommen hat, musste er selbst tragen. Allerdings wird es auf der Webseite http://www.prostata-center.de hinreichend erläutert.

----------


## Hvielemi

> NanoKnife ist ja nichts grundsätzlich Neues.


Oh doch, das ist was Neues:
Statt die ganze Prostata rauszuschneiden, und damit sicher den ganzen Tumor wegzuhaben,
wird nur das krebsbefallene Areal therapiert, der Fokus also, daher auch "Fokale Therapie".
Das klingt aufregend, wäre - oder _ist_ vielleicht gar - ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Wenn der die befallenen Areale so genau bestimen kann, müsste es auch möglich sein,
z.B. Seeds fokal einzupflanzen oder Depots mit Chemotherapeutika, oder man könnte die
Prostata mit dem daVinci auseinanderdröseln.

Aber:
Das NanoKnife wird nur angewendet bei niedrigen Gleason-Scores.
An die heissen Fälle traut sich der nicht ran, das würde seinen Ruf rasch zerstören.
(Über-)-therapiert werden also just jene Fälle, die man heute lieber der AS 
zuführen würde. Nur kann mit AS der liebe Onkel Doktor im prolligen Offenbach 
seine teuren Harvard-Semester nicht amortisieren. 

Seine Patienten rekrutiert der in Südamerika und Russland, die zahlen bar. 
Da weiss man, was man hat.
Toller Tausch: Schwarzgeld gegen Übertherapie. 

Skeptisch grüsst
Hvielemi

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
gibt es in Deutschland niemanden der Behandlungsmethoden abseits des Mainstreams verfolgt, dokumentiert und ggfls den Fachgesellschaften zur weiteren Analyse vorlegt ?
Ist doch irgenwie eigenartig. Das Forum hier kann ja nur berichten was Forenteilnehmer mitteilen.
Tierversuche müssten doch rasch zeigen ob eine weitere Forschung erfolgversprechend ist.
Auch bei der Hyperthermie habe ich Zweifel an der Ablehnung als erste Maßnahme einer Monotherapie. Gesichert ist die Erkenntnis, das bei Temperaturen oberhalb von ca 50 Grad Celsius Krebszellen so geschädigt werden das sie sterben. Leider werden die meisten lokalen Hyxperthermieanwendungen bei Temperaturen um 42 °C durchgeführt. Kenne keinen Bericht eines Betroffenen der bei ca 50 Grad behandelt wurde.
Die irreversible Elektoporation könnte durchaus einigermassen selektiv Zellen zerstören. Angeblich werden  Blutgefässe, Darm und Nerven so getroffen, das sie sich vollständig regenerieren können. 
Wieso ist das nicht vernünftig überprüfbar an behandelten Personen. Wo sind die bloß.

gruß

----------


## Urologe

Ab 45° sterben auch NORMALE Zellen ab - nicht nur Krebszellen!

----------


## werner m

@Urologe. In den S2 Richtlinien zur Behandlung der benigmen Prostata wird noch die Hochenergie Mikrowellenthermotherapie aufgeführt bei noch höheren Temperaturen. Dort wird das Gewebe richtig zerstört. 
Bei der Niedrigenergie Anwendung heisst es zumindest in den Werbeversprechen der Anbieter das die normalen Zellen sich regenerieren können, da ihre Wärmelast durch die Normale Durchblutung besser abgeführt wird als bei Karzinomzellen. Leider sitzen diese meist an der Peripherie der Prostata. Dort wird die erreichte Temperatur nicht gemessen. Die Temperatur dürfte mit der Entfernung zur Quelle quadratisch abnehmen. Allerdings ist die Prostata kein ausgedehntes Organ. Falls es stimmt, das die normalen Zellen auch bei der Solltemperatur von ca 50 Grad sich regenerieren ist zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch das der Großteil der Karzinomzellen schwer geschädigt werden. Da diese Maßnahme im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Behandlungen bei Krebs relativ preiswert ist und keine weitere Therapieoption verbaut wäre es aus meiner Sicht absolut sinnvoll die gezielt und intensiv zu untersuchen. Wenn man dadurch immer wieder 1 bis 2 Jahre Zeit gewinnt, wäre es für den Patienten schon lohnenswert.
Was mir dabei noch Sorgen macht, ist die Befürchtung das durch die Erwärmung latente Krebszellen angeregt werden und erst richtig loslegen.
Ob dabei schon 45 Grad ausreichen, dürfte im wesentlichen davon abhängen wie man eine ausreichende Durchwärmung der Außenbereiche der Prostata sicherstellen kann.

MfG

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
kann dazu niemand etwas sagen ? Gibt es keine Erfahrungen oder Tierversuche dazu ?
Man erfährt einfach nichts Belastendes dazu.
Ich habe mal bei einem Anbieter nachgefragt. Dort sollte eine Behandlung knapp über 1500.- bis zu fast 2000.-  kosten.
Bei zwei Behandlungsterminen. Ist zumindest deutlich preiswerter als Nanoknife.

----------


## Harald_1933

*transurethrale Mikrowellen-Thermotherapie (TUMT)
*
Dieses Verfahren ist derzeit noch als experimentell in der klinischen Erprobung einzustufen. Bitte *hier lesen.
*
*"Bereuen heiß sich selbst im Stich lassen"*
(Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruß Harald

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Das dort beschriebene Verfahren ist die Hochenergie-Variante bei Temperaturen von 55 °C bis 70°C. Dabei wird das Gewebe völlig zerstört.
Das ist nicht gemeint mit der lokalen Hyperthermie, die mit geringeren Temperaturen arbeitet und bei der das gesunde Gewebe sich vollständig regenerieren soll.

Gruß

----------


## Harald_1933

> Das dort beschriebene Verfahren ist die Hochenergie-Variante bei  Temperaturen von 55 °C bis 70°C. Dabei wird das Gewebe völlig zerstört.


Ich habe auch keine andere Meinung dazu eingestellt, wobei Dein Hinweis zur völligen Zerstörung des Gewebes wohl eher kritisch zu sehen ist, und 70 Grad ??.
Bitte* hier lesen.
*



> Das ist nicht gemeint mit der lokalen Hyperthermie, die mit geringeren  Temperaturen arbeitet und bei der das gesunde Gewebe sich vollständig  regenerieren soll.


Dann verrat uns doch bitte Dein Geheimnis, wo es das gibt. Hab Dank im voraus.

*"It is a tragedy of the world that no one knows what he doesnt know, and the less a man knows, the more sure he is that he knows everything"* 
(Joyce Carey)

Gruß Harald

----------


## werner m

Hier ein paar beispielhafte Webadressen:

www.hyperthermie-zentrum-hannover.de
www.erweiterte-medizin.de/lexikon/prostata-hyperthermie.html
www.klinik-st-georg.de/maennerzentrum
www.klinik-oeschelbronn.de/02_Was_wir_koennen/hyperthermie.php
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/news...24,detail.html

----------


## Harald_1933

Diese Webadressen sind mir geläufig, aber ergeben für mich keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Das hatte ich alles schon vor 11 Jahren unter* dieser Adresse* erfolglos über mich ergehen lassen. Selbst meine Privatkrankenkasse hat nur anteilig erstattet.

Ich wünsche Dir dennoch gute Ergebnisse.

*"Krankheit ist ein Luxus, den sich bald nur noch Ärzte leisten können"*
(Wolfram Weidner)

Gruß Harald

----------


## werner m

Hallo,

Das ist doch genau das, was ich hören möchte. Von Patienten die dies gemacht haben und ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen von der Therapie berichten.
Kannst du dies bitte ausführlicher berichten.

Gruß

----------


## Harald_1933

Bitte lies *hier* unter dem Datum vom 8.3.2002.

*"Nichtstun ist immer noch besser als faulenzen"*

Gruß Harald

----------


## werner m

Hallo Harald_1933
Das ist ja wirklich eine lange und gut dokumentierte Krankengeschichte. Das eine Thermotherapie mit Solltemperaturen um 42 Grad relativ wirkungslos ist, habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen. Deshalb interessiert mich besonders ob es eine Erfolgsquote gibt wenn Solltemperaturen von 48 bis 52 Grad angewendet werden.
Der Link zur Klinik Öschelbronn zeigt, das dort bei Solltemperaturen von 44 Grad gearbeitet wird zu Preisen unter 200.-€ pro Sitzung bei lokaler Tiefenhyperthermie.
Ob die erreichte Solltemperatur kontrolliert wird ( z.B. durch eine Meßsonde im Darm ) wird nicht erwähnt. Die anderen Links arbeiten bei Solltemperaturen von ca 50 Grad. Bei einem Link stand, das die Temperatur im Enddarm kontrolliert wird.

Gruß

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Ich bin mit der Hyperthermie vom Thema abgekommen. Die Irreversible Electroporation soll ja deutlich besser als Hyperthermie sein. Nur für viele mit ca 12000.-€
unbezahlbar. Privatversicherte könnten das Glück haben das ihre Kasse das zahlt. Deshalb wäre es wichtig Adressen von Uni- oder sonstigen Kliniken hier mitzuteilen, da dann auch gesetztlich Versicherte sich dort behandeln lassen können. ggfls als Studienteilnehmer.

----------


## Michaelo

Hallo an alle,

wir, mein Mann und ich sind neu hier. Wir können uns inzwischen gut vorstellen die Elektroporation in Offenbach machen zu lassen. Nun meine bzw. unsere Fragen. Gibt es inzwischen eventl. noch mehr Erfahrungen, die einzelne hier aus  dem Forum gemacht haben? Unsere Vorstellung ist, dass wir dadurch erstens keine Zeit verlieren, da wir nach dem Eingriff weiterhin engmaschig beobachten könnten. Der Eingriff könnte sogar wiederholt werden. Zudem könnte, die uns empfohlene total Operation oder Bestrahlung oder Chemotherapie etc. ebenfalls immer noch angewandt werden. Was meint ihr?

Was mir persönlich übel aufstößt ist natürlich, dass Menschen mit einem schlechteren finanziellen Hintergrund dieser Zugang momentan nicht möglich ist. Was könnte hier geschehen? Unsere Idee wäre, sollte es zu einem positiven Verlauf kommen, diese Methode mehr in den Focus zu stellen. Wir sind natürlich nur kleine Lichter, aber sollten hier in diesem Forum noch mehr Menschen sein, die mit dieser Methode gute Ergebnisse erzielt haben, so könnten wir versuchen dieses mehr publik werden zu lassen sowie den behandelnden Ärzten und dem UKE diesbezüglich Rückmeldung zu erstatten. Nochmal was denkt ihr?

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg
Michaelo

----------


## Michaelo

Hallo nochmal,

aufgrund eines sehr netten Hinweises eines Users haben wir nun erstmal die wichtigsten Eckdaten in das Profil geschrieben. Mein Mann hat die Diagnose seit ca. 3Wochen im UKE erhalten, nachdem eine 2 Biopsie stattfand. Dabei kam ein Gleason Score 3+4 (7)raus, der Tumor ist kleiner als 2mm, der PSA bewegt sich zwischen 4,45 und 5,2. Es wurde uns von drei unabhängigen Stellen geraten, dass wir uns innerhalb von4-6 Monaten entscheiden sollten, ob wir die Operation machen wollen (RPE). Wir würden momentan eher die Elektroporation (Nano Knife) vorziehen, da wir dadurch keine Zeit verlieren würden und im Notfall die Operation immer noch machen könnten.


Daher würden wir uns sehr freuen eure Meinung zu hören und mit Menschen hier aus dem Forum Kontakt aufzunehmen, die bereits Erfahrungen mit dieser Methode gemacht haben.


Wir, mein Mann und ich, wünschen euch allen einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag und hoffen, dass wir an euren Erfahrungen und Meinungen teilhaben dürfen.


Viele Grüße
Michaelo

----------


## Gerri.K

Hallo Michaelo,
Habe die IRE vor ca.5 Monaten gemacht.Es geht mir gut,den Erfolg wird man erst in 5-10 Jahren beurteilen können...
Grüße Gerri

----------


## Michaelo

Hallo Gerri,

vielen Dank für Deine Mitteilung, die ich erst jetzt hier lese, sorry, aber inzwischen hatten wir ja auch schon Kontakt via privater Nachricht. Nochmals auch hierfür vielen Dank.

An alle, die das interessiert. Die Universitätsklinik Regensburg bietet das Verfahren, allerdings weiterhin als experimentelle Studie an und die Charité in Berlin, allerdings habe ich da angerufen und die angegebene Sekretärin wusste von nichts;-(. Was natürlich unschön ist. Jetzt soll ich zurück gerufen werden. Ich kann dann gerne hier nochmal berichten. Aber es ist klar, dieses Verfahren scheint unter bestimmen Voraussetzungen vielversprechend, ist aber keinesfalls gut beforscht noch gibt es Evidenz- sowie Langzeitstudien weicht also von den Leitlinien ab. Trotzdem für alle Interessierten!

Viele Grüße
Michaele

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Ich interessiere mich auch sehr für die IRE. daher wäre es gut wenn z.B. Gerri.K hier etwas genauer ausführt. Kosten, wie lief die Behandlung, wie ist momentan der PSA usw. Es gibt sicherlich mehr Leute, die brennend an solchen Informationen interessiert sind.
Ich sprach meinen Urologen darauf an. Er hält im Moment nicht soviel von fokalen (örtlich begrenzten) Maßnahmen. Er meinte, aus durch Op gewonnenen Prostaten ergaben sich bei nachträglicher Untersuchung in den Schnittbildern Krebszellen in der ganzen Prostata verteilt. Auch in den unterschiedlichsten Gleason Stadien. Also auch bei Gleason aus Stanzbiopsie von 6 wurden bei der späteren Untersuchung manchmal recht heftig bösartige Zellen irgendwo gefunden. Deshalb wäre seine Strategie immer die gesamte Prostata behandeln.
So, aber wenn eine fokale Therapie einen Zeitgewinn von ca 10 Jahren bewirken würde, hätte man danach möglicherweise ein Alter in dem weitere Behandlungen nicht mehr interessant sind oder eine weitere fokale Behandlung ( IRE ) gibt erneut 5 bis 10 Jahre dazu.
Jetzt noch mal eine Frage zur Uni Klinik Regensburg. Führen die tatsächlich die Behandlung durch ? Manche Uni Kliniken scheinen zwar die Möglichkeit zu haben, führen aber Behandlungen nicht durch und offizielle Studien laufen zur Zeit nicht.

Viele Grüße

----------


## wolfgangk

Hallo,
auch ich (74 Jahre, PSA 06.11.= 2,75; 10.13=4,81; 05.11.13=4,02) habe mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit entsprechende dem MRT-Gutachten  ein PCa in der transitionalen Zone meiner Prostata. Somit interessiere ich mich schon jetzt vor der Durchführung einer Fusionsbiopsie in der Martiniklinik Hamburg  für eventuelle
Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. Dabei bin ich auch mit großem Interesse auf IRE gestoßen. Die in der Patientenaufklärung des Prostata-Centers.de aufgeführten
Komplikationsmöglichkeiten bei der Anwendung von IRE waren für mich jedoch erschreckend, obwohl der Grund im Haftungsausschluss liegen kann.
Übrigens ist in den Informationen des Prostata-Centers ebenfalls gut beschrieben, warum die Einführung neuer Verfahren so schwierig ist.
Zu den Ausführungen von "werner " möchte ich anmerken, dass das Prostata-Center eine Biopsie mit 60 Stanzen über die gesammte Prostata anlegt (Kosten
lt. telefonischer Auskunft zusammen mit MRT ca. 6000,00 Euro) , wodurch umfassend geklärt werden kann, ob übhaupt eine fokale Therapie in Frage kommt.
Soweit ich das sehe, ist insbesondere für eine fokale Therapie  Hifu zu erwähnen. Ca. 50 Krankenhäuser bieten dieses Verfahren an. Umfassende Informationen bietet das Caritaskrankenhaus In Regensburg.
Soweit mir bekannt, laufen Studien zu IRE in Verbindung mit Nierenkrebs in der Uniklinik Magdeburg

----------


## Gerri.K

Hallo Wolfgangk,
Hifu hat auch wieder bestimmte Nachteile-scheinbar werden die Randbereiche nicht so gut erfasst-dann kommt es dort zu Rezidiven...
Laut Prof.Stehling,kann man mit der IRE auch sehr großflächig behandeln. Bei mir war nahezu die ganze rechte Seite der Prostata betroffen.Bei diesem Thema gibt es immer mehrere sich widersprechende Fachmeinungen!! ZU Werner m: Auch nach Total-Op haben 20% ein Rezediv.... Grüße Gerri

----------


## wolfgangk

Hallo Gerri,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Wie sehen Sie die vielen Komplikationsmöglichkeiten, die in der Patientenaufklärung des Prof. Stehling aufgeführt sind?
Gibt es auch eine zuverlässige Zahl, wie oft IRE bei Prostatakrebs durch Prof. Stehling angewandt wurde?

Grüße wolfgang

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Rezidive streten auf. Deshalb würde für mich eine fokale Therapie durchaus in Frage kommen. Die vom Prostata-Center angebotene Biopsie unter MRT und Ultraschall Kontrolle für ca 6000.-  kann man auch in Uni-Kliniken auf Krankenschein erhalten. Man benötigt dazu lediglich eine Überweisung des Urologen. Geschickt wäre vermutlich auch eine Übernachtung in der Uniklinik. Das Problem könnte die zugehörige Bildgebung sein. Da müsste man mit der Uni Klinik aushandeln das sie einem auf DVD o.ä. übergeben wird. Dann kämen nur noch die reinen IRE-Kosten dazu. Wie hoch belaufen die sich?
Wie ist denn das Befinden nach der Behandlung und einige Monate danach. Wie der PSA-Verlauf ?
Hifu ist technisch schon problematisch. Ein Ultraschallstoß verdampft nur einen sehr kleinen Volumenpunkt. Also müssen Tausende so plaziert werden, das ein zusammenhängendes Volumenteil entsteht. Dort ist dann ein "verbranntes" Stück Gewebe, welches langsam vom Körper entsorgt wird und dort vernarbt. Deshalb sind nachfolgende Behandlungen schwierig. Dann besser wohl gleich Seeds.
Wenn in Regensburg nur Nierenkrebs zur Zeit mit IRE untersucht wird hat man mit der Prostata vermutlich Probleme da irgendwie aufgenommen zu werden.

gruß

----------


## Gerri.K

Hallo Wolfgang,
Ich habe von Prof.Stehling gehört,dass er ca 80 Eingriffe gemacht hat(07.2013) und bis jetzt keine schwerwiegenden Komplikationen aufgetreten sind: Inkontinenz keine,Impotenz 2,wobei die sich innerhalb eines Jahres wieder erholt haben auf Stand vor dem Eingriff. Prof.Stehling wirkt auf mich glaubwürdig,habe nichts schriftlich ....Denke die vielen Komplikationen sind Teil der Patientenaufklärung,welche man vor der OP unterschreiben muss.Ich denke das ist bei einer radikalen OP nicht viel anders -selbst wenn man sich die Mandeln rausnehmen lässt,kann man im Extremfall daran versterben.....Grüße Gerri

----------


## Gerri.K

Hallo Werner,das wäre ja gut wenn die Biopsie auf Krankenschein ginge. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob wir dasselbe meinen: 3D-Biopsie wie sie in Frankfurt-Offenbach gemacht wird, unter Narkose- 50-60 Proben in einem definierten Raster genommen ,ergeben ein dreidimensionales Bild der Prostata, bei der IRE wird genau dieses Raster wieder hergenommen um relativ zielgenau die entsprechenden Bereiche zu behandeln.
Mein PSA ging von 5,8 auf 1,2 runter-erst einmal nach 3 Mon.  gemessen.Nur ein Tag Katheder, dann konnte ich nach Hause. Hatte für ca 2Mon. Blut im Urin,leichtere Probleme bei längerem Sitzen ,Radelfahren auch ein Monat danach noch unangenehm, Inkontinenz null, Sexuell ist es etwas schwieriger wie vorher,benötige Viagra, trockener Org. .Diese Dinge können wie immer individuell sehr unterschiedlich sein,bei mir wurden ja größere Bereiche behandelt.Die Kosten hängen in höheren Maße davon ab,wie viele Sonden gesetzt werden müssen,Zw.1-5, bei mir 4, jede Sonde kostet 1000 €. Grüße Gerri

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein PSA ging von 5,8 auf 1,2 runter-erst einmal nach 3 Mon.  gemessen.


Naja,  4'000.- für ein missratenes Experiment ist ja nicht allzuviel.
Immerhin wurde die Tumormasse deutlich reduziert, 
was zwei PSA-Verdoppelungszyklen entspricht.
Und keine weiterführende Therapie wurde verunmöglicht.
Du hast also immer noch alle Möglichkeiten offen, 
die Du schon vor der IRE hattest.

Die entscheidende Frage ist aber nicht beantwortet:
Sitzt die PSA-Quelle innerhalb der Prostata, wurde also 
nicht der ganze Krebs fokal erwischt, 
oder stammt der PSA von Lymph-Metastasen?

Es ist jedenfalls gezeigt worden, dass man mit einer
wenig belastenden Therapie Tumormasse reduzieren kann.
Dass dabei in manchen Fällen auch Alles erwischt wird,
ist bestimmt nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Es scheint also primär eine Frage der Auswahl der Patienten zu sein, 
denen per IRE die RPE oder Bestrahlung erspart werden kann.

Carpe diem!
Puistola

----------


## Michaelo

Hallo an alle,

ich würde gerne erst einmal etwas allgemeines feststellen, also etwas wie wir, mein Mann und ich das erlebt haben, sollten ihr andere Erfahrungen oder Meinungen haben, bitte immer raus damit. Ich freue mich bzw. benötige jede Art von Info, die ich bekommen kann. Also: Generell habe ich das Gefühl bei den niedergelassenen Urologen, die sich selbstverständlich an die Leitlinien halten, evtl. wohl auch müssen, wir haben insgesamt bisher 5 befragt, bei denen hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sie überhaupt nicht an einer abweichenden Methode interessiert sind. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das etwas mit GELD und Prestige zu tun hat. Dann kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass Urologen und Radiologen oftmals in großer Konkurrenz stehen. Ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. Wir würden sehr gerne eine Vernetzung herstellen und das wird uns auch immer nahe gelegt, nur die Ärzte sind daran nicht interessiert. So erleben wir das. Jede "Zunft" macht die andere schlecht und die Kliniken sich oftmals auch gegenseitig. Daher gebe ich auf Empfehlungen:" Machen Sie lieber das" gar nichts mehr. 

Einzelne Krebszellen kann man soweit ich weiß nicht sehen oder anders feststellen. Vielleicht wenn die Prostata raus ist vom Pathologen. Weiß jemand etwas darüber. Ich dachte, dass das Argument, dass in der Prostata einzelne Krebszellen verbleiben können und es daher besser ist sie gänzlich zu entnehmen, nicht zum Tragen kommt. Uns wird auch immer wieder empfohlen auf jeden Fall die OP zu machen, aber die Argumente sind für mich und meinen Lebensgefährten nicht nachvollziehbar.

Sollten wir mit der IRE 5-10 Jahre gewinnen, würden wir auch immer hoffen, dass es inzwischen weitere Fortschritte auf dem Gebiet gibt. Wobei nicht jeder am Fortschritt fokaler Therapien Interesse hat. Generell denken wir auch, dass wenn keiner den Anfang machen würde, also als VP, dann kämen diese Therapien nie in Gang. Es stimmt übrigens, dass nur unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen diese Forschungsprojekte in Regensburg, Berlin und evtl. Magdeburg laufen. Der Tumor darf höchstens mittelgradig aggressiv sein und nicht aus der Kapsel getreten sein. Auch der PSA darf denke ich nicht zu hoch sein. 

Wir waren in Regensburg, also nur zum Informationsgespräch. Dr. Wiggemann sagte uns, dass er ca.14 Patienten mit der IRE behandelt hat und wenige bis keine Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten sind. In der Charité wurde bisher noch kein Prostatapatient behandelt nur Lebertumore auch an ca. 14 Menschen, allerdings haben sie viel Erfahrung mit dem Platzieren von Sonden oder Elektroden, weil sie viele Punktionen machen, so wurde mir gesagt. Angeblich machen sie in Berlin eine viel punktuellere Biopsie vorher und nachher. Das habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. 

Über die 3 D Biopsie höre ich die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen. Ich weiß nur, dass das UKE auch in diese Richtung forscht.


Nach der Hifu kann angeblich oftmals nicht mehr operiert werden. In seltenen Fällen schon, aber sonst wohl nicht. Deshalb finden wir die IRE so gut, weil sie wiederholt werden kann und weil man dann immer noch operieren kann.


Morgen bin ich in Magdeburg. Dann melde ich mich die Tage nochmal und hoffentlich können wir uns dann entscheiden, was wir machen.


Euch einen schönen Advent.


LG.

Michaelo

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
In Heidelberg wird eine 3D Biopsie durchgeführt. Sie nennt sich dort BiopSee. Siehe nachfolgender Link. Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das dabei 29 bis 30 Proben genommen werden.
http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d....117448.0.html

Zur Frage von Michaelo bezüglich der Krebsverteilung in der Prostata: Schau im Beitrag #28, dort steht etwas darüber.

LG

werner

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@werner m:

Ich habe die o.g. stereotaktische MRT-gesteuerte (BIOsse) am DKFZ in Heidelberg durchführen lassen, und erwähnte gestern hier im Forum, dass bei mir 29 Proben entnommen wurden. Standardmäßig werden in Heidelberg 24 Proben genommen. Bei mir wurden an den MRT-markierten suspekten Areale zusätzlich 5 Proben entnommen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## werner m

@helmut.a.g.
Könnte man die Ergebnisse der Bildgebung auf irgendeinem Datenträger mitbekommen ? Damit damit dann ggfls in der anderen Klinik die IRE durchgeführt werden kann. Das wäre dann von den Kosten optimal.

Gruß

werner

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@werner m:

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort, habe Deine Frage gerade erst gelesen.
Auf "Verlangen" werden die PSMA-PET/CT und die mpMRT 3D-Bildgebung auf CD dem Patienten ausgehändigt oder auf dem Postweg zugestellt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## michele

Hallo zusammen,
Anfang des Jahres bin ich -neben der Informationssuche wegen meiner Erkrankung- auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Nachdem  auch mir vom Urologen gemäß Richtlinie die radikale OP empfohlen wurde,  wollte ich einen anderen Weg gehen. Zunächst habe ich mich für die  Brachytherapie interessiert. Die habe ich aber nach einigem hin und her  für mich ausgeschlossen.
Nachdem ich auch Infos über IRE eingeholt  hatte, schien mir das eine Möglichkeit, eine relativ radikale Therapie  zu erhalten und dabei trotzdem noch alle Optionen offen zu haben.
Schlussendlich  hat meine Entscheidung endgültig beeinflusst, dass an der medizinischen  Fakultät der Universitätsklinik Magdeburg seit Herbst 2013 eine Studie  durchgeführt wird: IRENE: Perkutane irreversible Elektroporation (IRE)  bei Patienten mit lokal begrenztem Nierenzellkarzinom. _Studiendesign:_ Prospektiv einarmig, nicht randomisierte Phase I/II-Studie.
_Primäres Studienziel:_  Etablierung der Methode (proof of principle) (Quelle:  http://urologie.med.uni-magdeburg.de...lectroporation)

Obwohl  es hierbei nicht um das Prostatakarzinom geht, steht für mich außer  Zweifel, dass man sich dort im Vorfeld sehr intensiv und umfassend mit  dieser Möglichkeit der Therapie auseinander gesetzt hat und dass man  dieser Technik als solches glaubt und auch auf sie setzt.
Äusserungen dazu fand ich in einem Artikel vom 04.10.2013 auf Focus Online.

Also  habe ich mich mit der Klinik in Offenbach in Verbindung gesetzt. Eine  weitere Möglichkeit wäre m. W. eine Einrichtung in Heidelberg gewesen.

Meine  Behandlung umfasste die hier im Forum schon erwähnte 3D-Biopsie (die  von meinem Urologen hatte die Erkrankung schon eindeutig belegt). Nach  vier Wochen erfolgte dann der IRE-Eingriff. 
Das war letzte Woche.

Das  war's. Jetzt kann ich auch nur abwarten, wie es weiter geht. Natürlich  habe ich Hoffnung, dass ich lange Zeit Ruhe habe oder sogar die nächsten  20 Jahre in Ruhe leben könnte. Dann hätte ich den 83. längst hinter mir  und wäre zufrieden.

Und wenn nicht? Nach allem was ich bisher  gelesen habe, ist die Art der Therapie völlig wurscht. Mit Glück und zum  richtigen -möglichst frühen- Zeitpunkt behandelt ist alles o. k.
Ansonsten  gibt es das Rezidiv nach OP, Bestrahlung, Chemo, Spezialernährung oder  von mir aus auch die Kombination aus allen diesen Bereichen.
Und wenn  es so weit ist, kann man anscheinend auch nur ständig hin und her  schlingern in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwann mal etwas über einen  längeren Zeitraum hilft.
Allerdings verbaut die eine oder andere Behandlung den Einsatz der nächsten. So zumindest vernehme ich das teilweise.

Ob ich jetzt das Richtige gemacht habe, stellt sich erst noch heraus. Auf jeden Fall bleiben mir danach noch alle Wege offen.

Angaben  zu meinen Werten mache ich bewusst momentan keine. Das halte ich im  Moment für unwichtig. Falls es mir hinterher gut oder eben schlecht  gehen sollte, teile ich Einzelheiten gerne noch mit, damit andere  Betroffene daraus ihren Schluss ziehen können.

Im übrigen gibt es  im Forum momentan noch einen Diskurs für und wider DaVinci. Gleiches  sehe ich bei IRE: Wie fast immer wird die Technik zunächst bezweifelt  oder abgelehnt. Das passiert so lange, bis endlich Fakten auf dem Tisch  liegen (und auch dann ist es gelegentlich mühsam). Weitere zehn Jahre  vergehen, bis alles genehmigt und in die GOÄ gewandert ist.
Natürlich  fehlen Langzeitstudien. Natürlich weiß man noch nicht allzu viel.  DaVinci wusste auch noch nicht viel, als er sich nachts heimlich Leichen  bringen ließ um sein Wissen zu erweitern und damals unglaubliches  festzustellen.

In diesem Sinne
m.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo m,

Du hattest Dich umfangreich kundig gemacht und hast nun IRE, obwohl so ganz neu nicht, an Dir selbst vornehmen zu lassen.

Der von Dir erwähnte FOCUS-Bericht ist *hier* zum Nachlesen.




> Meine Behandlung umfasste die hier im Forum schon erwähnte 3D-Biopsie (die von meinem Urologen hatte die Erkrankung schon eindeutig belegt). Nach vier Wochen erfolgte dann der IRE-Eingriff. 
> Das war letzte Woche.


Und Dir geht es gut, was Dir sehr zu wünschen ist?




> Das war's. Jetzt kann ich auch nur abwarten, wie es weiter geht. Natürlich habe ich Hoffnung, dass ich lange Zeit Ruhe habe oder sogar die nächsten 20 Jahre in Ruhe leben könnte. Dann hätte ich den 83. längst hinter mir und wäre zufrieden.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, und Dein Optimismus ist kaum zu übertreffen.




> Und wenn nicht? Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist die Art der Therapie völlig wurscht. Mit Glück und zum richtigen -möglichst frühen- Zeitpunkt behandelt ist alles o. k.


Das klingt schon recht kaltschnäuzig und lässt die Vermutung aufkeimen, Du hättest doch noch nicht alles gelesen, was es beim PCa an plötzlichen Ungereimtheiten alles geben könnte.




> Angaben zu meinen Werten mache ich bewusst momentan keine. Das halte ich im Moment für unwichtig. Falls es mir hinterher gut oder eben schlecht gehen sollte, teile ich Einzelheiten gerne noch mit, damit andere Betroffene daraus ihren Schluss ziehen können.


Wir erwarten gern Deine hoffentlich positiven Signale. Du wirst uns, wie angekündigt, sicher auch schon in einigen Woche Zwischenergebnisse wissen lassen.




> Natürlich fehlen Langzeitstudien. Natürlich weiß man noch nicht allzu viel. DaVinci wusste auch noch nicht viel, als er sich nachts heimlich Leichen bringen ließ um sein Wissen zu erweitern und damals unglaubliches festzustellen.


Die erwähnte Geschichte vom Leonardo und seiner Leichenbegutachtung, um seine anatomischen Kenntnisse zu erweitern, passt zwar nicht direkt zum Thema, zeigt aber wie rege auch Dich scheinbar modernere Methoden in der Medizin inspirieren.

Alle guten Wünsche begleiten Dich auf Deiner noch zu erwartenden PKH.

*"Niemand urteilt schärfer als der Ungebildete, er kennt weder Gründe noch Gegengründe"*
(Anselm Feuerbach)

Gruß Harald

----------


## M Schostak

Wir haben zwei Nano-Knife-Maschinen der Firma Angiodynamics (Irreversible Elektroporation, IRE) in Magdeburg stehen. Wir beschäftigen uns seit einiger Zeit sehr intensiv mit der Technik, sozusagen von Adam und Eva angefangen (Gelmodell), über Tierexperimente bis zur klinischen Studie am Menschen in verschiedenen Organen (Niere, Lunge, Leber).
Das wichtigste Vorab: Es fehlt bislang jeder Beweis, dass das Ziel jeder Krebstherapie, nämlich Tumorzellen sicher zu zerstören, erreicht wird.

Wir führen deshalb gerade eine hochkarätige MPG-Studie ("IRENE") durch, bei der Nierentumore zuerst mit IRE behandelt und 6 Wochen später reseziert werden. So haben wir einen definitiven mikroskopischen Beweis und nicht nur indirekte Laborwerte à la PSA (bei der Prostata) für die Effektivität im Gewebe.
Nebenbei sehen wir bei den Nieren-Operationen, ob und wie IRE zu Schädigungen des umgebenden Gewebes führt (Starke Vernarbungen können sicher der Potenz schaden)

Unser bisheriges Fazit: Wir werden IRE nur auf die Prostata ausweiten, wenn diese Studie erfolgreich verläuft (und das müssen wir abwarten).

Im Übrigen haben wir ja bereits jetzt hocheffektive Methoden in Magdeburg, Aachen, Berlin und Fürth, die uns eine gesicherte fokale Therapie der Prostata erlauben. "Focal One", eine Maschine, die mittels HIFU als Energie unter Zuhilfenahme einer MRT-TRUS-Fusion wirkt, wird von den Kassen übernommen.
Jede HIFU-Therapie wird in der von mir geleiteten s.g. "At-Registry"-Datenbank erfasst, deshalb ist die Forderung der S3-Leitlinien nach Durchführung nur in Studien immer erfüllt.

Mehr zu "Focal One"  in unserer Pressemeldung:
http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/Pres...tatakrebs.html

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Herr Professor Schostak,

den Artikel habe ich mit Interesse gelesen. Ist es möglich, nach der "Focal One"-Methode auch befallene Lymphknoten, oder gar Knochenmetastasen zu behandeln, wenn sie denn erst gefunden worden sind?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Herr Professor Schostak,
> den Artikel habe ich mit Interesse gelesen. Ist es möglich, nach der "Focal One"-Methode auch befallene Lymphknoten, oder gar Knochenmetastasen zu behandeln, wenn sie denn erst gefunden worden sind?
> Viele Grüße, WernerE


Nein, die Maschine ist nur zur Behandlung folgender Kostellationen geeignet:

- primär als Ganzdrüsentherapie oder als fokale Therapie je nach Ausdehnung und Risiko
- Salvage bei Rezidiv nach perkutaner Strahlentherapie oder nach Seeds
- in Einzelfällen bei Lokalrezidiv nach Radikal-OP

Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Andreas 69

Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Schostak,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Therapiemöglichkeiten für meinenVater (72), bei dem sich der Prostatatumor bereits recht weit entwickelt und Metastasenin der Wirbelsäule gebildet hat. Dabei bin ich auch auf das IRE-Verfahrengestoßen und habe ein wenig Hoffnung, damit eine für ihn lebensverlängerndeTherapie gefunden zu haben. Auf meine Anfragen bei den Instituten die dasIRE-Verfahren durchführen wurde mir von einem Institut mitgeteilt, dass "eineBehandlung/Entfernung des zentralen metastasierenden Volumens immer sinnvollund lebensverlängernd ist". 
Können Sie diese Aussage bestätigen und könnte dies auchdurch die HIFU-Therapie erreicht werden? Ist eventuell eine kombinierteTherapie HIFU + CyberKnife für die Metastasen denkbar? 
Vorab herzlichen Dank für Ihre Einschätzung.
Andreas V.

----------


## M Schostak

> Metastasen in der Wirbelsäule......eventuell eine kombinierteTherapie HIFU + CyberKnife für die Metastasen ?.


Nein, das ist weder technisch möglich, noch für den Betroffenen klinisch sinnvoll oder lebensverlängernd.
Die alternativen Techniken IRE und HIFU und andere werden in einigen privaten, gewinnorientierten Institutionen immer mal wieder in haarsträubender Weise auch bei metastasierten Patienten angewandt.  In Anbetracht der oben diskutieren Preise v.a. für IRE dürfte klar sein, wer hier profitiert. Mit derartigen Behauptungen wie von Ihnen zitiert, bewegen sich diese "Experten" am Rande der Scharlatanerie. Leider sorgen derartige "Behandlungen" auch dafür, dass alternativen Therapien - oft zu Unrecht- einen schlechten Ruf tragen. In der richtigen Indikation ist HIFU hervorragend; Zu IRE kann man allerdings noch nichts sagen (s.o.).

Sofern ausschließlich Knochenmetastasen bestehen, kommt für Ihren Vater möglicherweise Radium 223 (Alpharadin, "Xofigo") als sehr gute intravenöse Therapie in Frage, die nachweislich das Leben verlängern kann. Dieses Medikament wird im Thread "Alpharadin" umfangreich diskutiert. Diese Medikation ist ebenfalls sehr teuer (> 40.000 Euro), wird aber von den Kassen übernommen. Sie ist seit 5 Monaten zugelassen und wird in Zentren, die die Zugangsgenehmigung haben (wie z.B. Magdeburg), bereits angewendet.

Beste Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## WernerJ

Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Schostak,


wie leider - allzu häufig - werden wir Betroffene von unterschiedlichen renommierten Institutionen höchst unterschiedlich beraten, insbesondere bei neuen Behandlungsmethoden. Jeder Experte schwört auf seine Methode und hat meist auch hervorragende Erfolgsquoten zur Hand.


Das Europäische Cyberknife Zentrum in München-Großhadern (es besteht eine enge klinische und wissenschaftliche Kooperation mit den beiden größten Universitätskliniken in Deutschland, dem Universitäts-Klinikum München Großhadern und der Charité Berlin) arbeitet bereits seit 2005 wohl höchst erfolgreich mit diesem neuartigen Verfahren. Ich denke nicht, dass dies eine überwiegend gewinnorientierte Institution ist.


Aus einer Pressemitteilung lese ich Folgendes:


_"Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom haben ein hohes Risiko (65 %), dass sich Metastasen im Knochen entwickeln. Eine jüngst im Fachmagazin Urologic Oncology (doi:10.1016/j.urolonc.2011.02.023) veröffentlichte Studie des Europäischen Cyberknife-Zentrums in München-Großhadern gemeinsam mit Medizinern des Klinikums der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität München (LMU) zeigt, dass Cyberknife eine geeignete Methode ist, Knochenmetastasen bei Prostatakrebs zu behandeln. Insbesondere dann, wenn nur wenige Absiedlungen des Haupttumors im Körper auftreten und diese nicht mehr als drei bis vier Zentimeter im Durchmesser aufweisen. Die im Rahmen der Studie behandelten Metastasen lagen im Kopfbereich, an der Wirbelsäule, im Becken und an den Rippenknochen."_


Wie stehen Sie zu dieser Aussage ? Ist die Einschränkung auf die Behandelbarkeit nur relativ kleiner Metastasen der von Ihnen für die Ablehnung dieser Methode entscheidende Faktor ? Oder setzt man in München andere Geräte ein ?


Oder liege ich hier völlig falsch ? 


Übrigens sind in diesem Thread wohl auch die Unterschiede von IRE/Nanoknife und Cyberknife nicht ganz verstanden worden. Sie bezogen sich in Ihrem letzten Beitrag #47 ja auf Cyberknife.


Danke im Voraus und


liebe Grüße


Werner

----------


## WernerJ

Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Schostak.

eine Nachfrage zu Ihrer "Focal One" Methode: Sind hiermit auch Lymphknotenmetastasen behandelbar ? Hinsichtlich der Cyberknife Methode oder anderer Radiotherapien bin ich wegen der hohen radiologischen Belastung verunsichert. Ich habe bereits eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge, der Lymphknoten/LK-Abflußwege sowie einer Knochenmetastase hinter mir. Zudem noch diverse CT`s.

Nochmals viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## WernerJ

ad #48

Nur zur Verdeutlichung und um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich habe natürlich nicht gemeint, dass hier Nano/Cyberknife im Thread von irgend einem Betroffenen nicht richtig zugeordnet wurde. Mit diesen Begriffen kann man aber schon als Laie ins Schleudern kommen. Und wenn plötzlich ein neuer Begriff (hier Cyberknife) ins Spiel gebracht wird, der ähnlich einem hier gerade besprochenen (hier Nanoknife) ist, kann man schon leicht unsicher werden. Sorry schon im Voraus für meine Formulierung.

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende

Werner

----------


## M Schostak

Mißverständliche und ähnlich klingende Namen:
*Cyberknife:* hochpräzise, extrem gezielte Strahlen - in der richtigen Indikation sehr gut. Weder München noch eine andere seriöse Institution (wie meine ehemalige Heimat Charité) wird eine Lebensverlängerung versprechen, wenn es um eine Metastasentherapie geht. Der hauptsächliche Erfahrungsschatz besteht in primären Therapien.
*Nanoknife* = IRE; Hochexperimentell - vielleicht mal sehr gut - Studien abwarten. Das Verfahren ist übrigens auch operativ nicht einfach - die Nadeln müssen in perfektem Abstand zueinander und genau parallel ausgerichtet sein. Bei 3000 V und 30 Ampere Strom gibt es sonst Lichtbögen und Gasbildungen. Dann erzielt die Technik das Gegenteil vom Gewünschten, nämlich Nekrosen und Gewebszerreissungen. Neben der Technik selbst ist also ein diesbezüglich hocherfahrener Therapeut erforderlich.

Metastasen sollten nur behandelt werden, wenn sie symptomatisch sind oder mutmaßlich sehr bald werden. Die angewendete lokale Therapie sollte möglichst wenig invasiv und möglichst effektiv bezüglich des Symptoms sein. Strahlen erfüllen diese Forderung in vielerlei Hinsicht, gerade bei Knochenmetastasen. 

herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## michele

Harald_1933   #42

Was die Hoffnung und meinen Optimismus betrifft, gibt es ja wohl keinen Zweifel. Ich unterstelle mal, dass jeder Betroffene hier  im Forum sich Hoffnungen macht; in welcher Richtung und mit welchem Horizont lasse ich mal offen.
Für mich jedenfalls bedeutet jede Art der Therapie gleichzeitig auch die Hoffnung auf deren _möglichen_ Erfolg. Dass dies nicht immer oder vielleicht auch nur gelegentlich so wie gewünscht sein wird, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Hätte ich diese Hoffnung aber nicht, weshalb sollte ich erst den Versuch unternehmen?

Was du kaltschnäuzig nennst, ist für mich einfach nur Realismus. Ich habe mich da wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt: Es _kann_ dann alles wirklich überwunden/ geheilt und damit o.K. sein, wenn ich rechtzeitig die adäquate Therapie bekomme und keine 'Restbestände' mehr aktiv sein können. Und dazu muss sich wohl noch das erwähnte Glück gesellen und das fängt schon beim ersten Arzt an.
Dass dies eben viel zu oft nicht so läuft, weiß ich sehr wohl. Und dann kommt eben das, was ich mit hin und her schlingern meine. Damit hat sich dann auch meine Hoffnung bereits relativiert.

Allen bessere Tage als das momentane Wetter.

michele

----------


## michele

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich mal einige Infos in mein Profil geschrieben.
Demnächst werde ich ausführlicher berichten.

Jedenfalls scheint es so, dass sich hoffentlich ein erster Fortschritt zeigt. Das werde ich spätestens beim Urologen Ende Juli feststellen können.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Jedenfalls scheint es so, dass sich hoffentlich ein erster Fortschritt zeigt.


Hm. lieber Michel,
warum formulierst Du so vorsichtig?

Versprochen wurde dies, also quasi das Ei des Kolumbus:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ROST-geh%F6rt&


> Irreversible Electroporation (IRE): Behandlung mit dem NanoKnife
> 
> Irreversible Elektroporation ist eine neuartige Methode zur selektiven Zerstörung von Zellen durch starke lokale elektrische Felder. Durch die elektrischen Felder von mehreren tausend Volt werden die Zellmembranen geöffnet, bis die Zelle platzt. Dieser Vorgang entspricht einer induzierten Apoptose (natürlicher Zelltod).
> 
> 
> Nicht-zelluläre Gewebebestandteile werden durch die IRE-Behandlung nicht geschädigt. Die Gewebematrix, die aus Kollagen- und Elastinfasen, Proteoglykane, etc.. besteht, bleibt somit vollständig erhalten. Da Blut- und Lymphgefäße sowie die Harnröhre außer Zellen auch aus einer komplexen und stabilen Gewebematrix bestehen, regenerieren sie sich vollständig: Die zerstörten Zellen bilden sich entlang der Matrix erneut aus. Auch Nerven werden nicht zerstört. Dabei spielen vermutlich auch die Isolierung der Nerven durch die Myelinscheide und der geringe Querdurchmesser der Axone eine Rolle.


Von 10 ng/ml runter auf 0.04 ist ein gewaltiger Sprung.
Das sind grad mal noch vier Promille des Ausgangswertes, 
und berücksichtigt man, dass die Prostata noch drin ist,
kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass dieser sehr kleine
Restwert nicht zwingend pathologisch sei.

Wie steht das mit der Kontinenz?, der Erektionsfähigkeit? 
Wie geht's dem Darm?
Und was hat das gekostet, was zahlt die Kasse?
Da war ja mal von  30'000 die Rede.

Verzeih die Fragerei bitte, aber wenn man die skeptischen Beiträge 
auf Seite 1 liest und nun deinen Erfolg sieht, passt das so gar
nicht zusammen.

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## michele

Hvielemi, natürlich bin ich vorsichtig. Dass Pc eine unberechenbare Erkrankung ist und im Vorfeld niemand eine absolut sichere Therapie bzw. Zusage zu einer Heilung machen kann, ist Fakt. Und ich habe auf eine Behandlung gesetzt, die bislang weder offiziell anerkannt und in der GOÄ aufgeführt ist noch von einer Mehrheit der Ärzteschaft als Möglichkeit toleriert wird.

Dennoch habe ich mich u. a. vom folgenden Dokument entscheidend beeinflussen lassen: http://pdf.medrang.co.kr/ekjg/ekjg004-Suppl.1-16.pdf . Oder hier: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2989557/. Im übrigen sind inzwischen einige neuere Informationen hinzu gekommen.

Nach gut zwei Monaten von 9,8 auf 0,04. Das ist natürlich sehr schön. Aber wenn ich sehe, wie viele User auch in diesem Forum von einem ähnlichen Minimalwert später wieder den Weg nach oben eingeschlagen haben, dann kann ich ja nur vorsichtig sein. Wirklich positiv sehe ich die Tatsache, dass ich mich zumindest auf den ersten Blick nicht schlechter stelle, als mit der mir empfohlenen Radikal OP.  Und dann habe ich noch die verrückte Idee, dass der Laborwert schlicht falsch sein könnte. Aber das werde ich ja bald sehen.

Vom ersten Tag an hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit Inkontinenz oder gar mit dem Darm. Das ist alles völlig in Ordnung.
Was die Erektion anlangt wird es komplizierter. Bei mir wurde ein sehr hoher Anteil des PGewebes abladiert.  Dass dies erforderlich sein würde, hatte sich schon beim ersten Gespräch nach der MRT-Untersuchung ergeben. Statt wie meist üblich waren bei mir nicht nur ein oder zwei klar umrissene Areale verdächtig, sondern über viele Bereiche hinweg zumindest verdächtig.
Bis alles tote Gewebe abtransportiert und ausgeschieden (also alles abgeheilt) ist, wird es sicher noch weitere Wochen dauern. Bis heute findet sich alles mögliche "Geröll" im Urin, der durch weitere Schwebstoffe  auch oft noch getrübt ist. Dazu dürfte noch eine gewisse Schwellung der Rest-Prostata vorhanden sein. Dies zeigt sich durch immer wieder auftretende Schwierigkeiten beim Wasser lassen ebenso, wie durch die Notwendigkeit, das öfter zu tun. Das ist dann nur gegen einen gewissen Widerstand möglich und ist dann nicht gerade angenehm.

Vor diesem Hintergrund war da mit Erektion noch nicht so viel. Aber da mache ich mir momentan keinen Kopf; nächtliche Erektion vor dem (leider immer noch )notwendigen Toilettengang ist ein guter Vorbote.

Teuer ist die ganze Sache wirklich. Meine Krankenkasse hat lediglich das erste MRT übernommen, weitere Leistungen lehnt sie ab. Zu meinem Glück hat sich mein früherer Arbeitgeber sehr spendabel gezeigt und einen erheblichen Betrag übernommen.
MRT mit Endorektalspule, mit Kontrastmittel, T2 sagittal, T2 koronar, diffusionsgewichtete Echo-Planar-Sequenzen koronar, T2 axial, T1 axial, diffusionsgewichtete Echo-Planar-Sequenzen axial. 3D T1 fatsal axial (Perfusionsstudie). Hochaufgelöste 3D T1 fatsal axial (1000 Euro).
3D-Biopsie mit 64 Stanzen, eine Nacht Klinik außerhalb, Kontroll-MRT am Folgetag (3200 Euro).
Pathologie (1280 Euro).
IRE, eine Nacht Klinik außerhalb, Kontroll-MRT am Folgetag (14000 Euro).
Anästhesist für 3D-Biopsie und IRE (1700 Euro).

Ich melde mich wieder, alles gute an jeden Mitleser.
Michel

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Michel

Du hattest Mut, so was neues anzupacken, und was Du jetzt beschreibst,
ist spannend. Aufgrund des spektakulären PSA-Ergebnisses
müsste sich deine Kasse eigentlich überzeugen lassen, einen
namhaften Beitrag zu leisten, denn eine OP oder Bestrahlung hätte
wohl nicht mehr leisten können und dabei auch gekostet ...

Gespannt warte bestimmt nicht nur ich auf weitere Berichte.
(Mir persönlich bringt das nix mehr, aber es gibt ja einen unablässigen 
Strom von 'Novizen' in unserer Betroffenen-Gemeinschaft.)

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi/Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

wenn ich mir die Gesamtkosten ansehe, dann liegen die auf dem Niveau der IMRT Bestrahlung, die ich erhalten habe.

Deine Kasse tut sich wahrscheinlich schwer mit der Kostenübernahme, weil die Therapie noch nicht in der GOÄ (das Problem hatte ich bei der iMRT ebenfalls) auftaucht oder weil sie noch nicht "anerkannt" ist.

Etwas bohren könnte da durchaus hilfreich sein, auch wenn Dein ex Arbeitgeber einen Teil der Kosten übernommen hat.

Alles Gute und - wie Konrad schrieb - weiter berichten, da deine Erfahrungen auch anderen helfen können.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## michele

Guten Tag an alle.

Nun muss ich alle -vielleicht- Interessierten vertrösten. Am 25. war ich beim Urologen, um die angekündigte Untersuchung vornehmen zu lassen. Das ging diesmal sehr rasant; schon an der Info fand sich das Ende, weil ich mal eben einen Monat zu früh dran war.

Vielleicht sollte ich in dem Haus mal eine Treppe höher gehen, um mit dem Nervenarzt zu sprechen.

Ich entschuldige mich, werde mich später aber mit neuen Fakten melden.

Michel

----------


## michele

Guten Abend an alle,

weil ich natürlich auch nicht völlig ruhig abwarten kann, wie es weitergeht, habe ich noch einmal beim Hausarzt das PSA messen lassen. Bis zum Urologen-Termin am 25. wollte ich nicht warten.
Den Termin hatte ich drei Tage vorher vereinbart. Absagen wollte ich nicht mehr, obwohl ich Stunden vor der Blutabnahme plötzlich wieder ziemlich viel 'Aktivität' in den unteren Gefilden verspürte. Ein ständiges Zwicken und Stechen. Ein weiterer massiver Beweis dafür, dass halt immer noch nicht alles raus ist; sichtbar wird das dann auf der Toilette.

04.08.: 0,08 ng/ml

Das sieht zunächst eigentlich nicht so toll aus. Aber unter den geschilderten Umständen kann ich das mal verkraften. 
Nach der Blutentnahme beim Urologen am 25. stehen dann wohl auch noch weitere Parameter zur Verfügung.

Michel

----------


## michele

Guten Tag allen Interessierten.

Auf telefonische Nachfrage bei der Info des Urologen habe ich heute endlich wenigstens das Ergebnis für das PSA erhalten:

25.08.14               PSA 0,11 ng/ml; FPSA <0,05 ng/ml

Wie in meinem vorigen Beitrag schon geschrieben, ist das nicht optimal, wenn ich es mit den sonstigen Verläufen hier im Forum vergleiche.

Allerdings sind zwei Dinge von mir noch zu beachten, über die ich auch mit dem Arzt noch zu reden habe:

Irgendwo wurde im Forum darauf hingewiesen, dass die Blutentnahme zur PSA-Bestimmung tunlichst vor weiteren Untersuchungen vorgenommen wird. Das ist auch logisch vor dem Hintergrund, dass angeblich zwei bis drei Tage vor der Blutentnahme nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad gefahren oder mit der Frau verkehrt werden soll.
Dies war bei mir aber am 25.08. eben nicht der Fall. Zuerst erfolgte die rektale Untersuchung einschließlich Ultraschall.

Eine Beeinflussung der Messung, gerade auch in diesem relativ niedrigen Bereich, scheint mir dann schon nicht ausgeschlossen.

Zudem ist natürlich noch festzuhalten, dass ich immer noch einen Teil meiner Drüse mit mir herumtrage. Es stellt sich die Frage: Was ist da eventuell an nicht krankhaftem "Grundrauschen" noch vorhanden?
Da bleibt wohl nur das Abwarten weiterer Messungen.  Dazu werde ich mich als nächstes wieder an meinen Hausarzt wenden; von dem habe ich ja schon zwei "neutrale" Ergebnisse.
Eine ohnehin noch geplante MRT-Untersuchung wird hoffentlich weitere Erkenntnis bringen. Oder was wäre hierzu eine vielleicht bessere Alternative?

Ansonsten scheinen meine doch recht lange aufgetretenen Miktionsprobleme endgültig behoben. So gesehen geht es mir inzwischen geradezu blendend.

Michel

----------


## michele

Guten Tag!

Mein Urologe teilte mir zum Ergebnis der Untersuchungen mit:

Die gemessenen 0,11 ng/ml meines PSA sind ein sehr guter Wert. In dieser Größenordnung sehe er sie immer wieder bei ähnlichen Therapien, also HIFU usw.
Nur nach einer üblichen Total-OP dürfe ein Wert von >0,00 ng/ml nicht mehr vorhanden sein.

Es sei nun der weitere Verlauf zu beobachten. Bis zu 1,0 ng/ml sei zunächst abzuwarten.

Bezüglich des PSA sei es, wegen der noch vorhandenen Rest-Prostata, grundsätzlich möglich, zu differenzieren. Also ob das PSA auf das PC zurückzuführen ist oder ob es sich um das auch von einer gesunden Drüse produzierte  handelt.
Hierzu wären aber weiter gehende Untersuchungen notwendig. Er hält so etwas vorerst für nicht geboten.
Also, schaun mer mal.

Michel

----------


## alexand

hallo michel

Ueber diese IRE Sache bin ich auch zuerst gestolpert. Da es in der Schweiz nicht möglich ist sich einer solchen Behandlung zu unterziehen, hatte ich daher als Mitglied einer Studie letzte Woche eine fokale HIFU Therapie. Absolut keine Nebenwirkungen. Es funktioniert alles wie vorher.

Mein Arzt sagt auch man dürfe diese PSA Werte nicht überbewerten. MRI und Biopsien sagen mehr aus.

mario

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Mein Arzt sagt auch man dürfe diese PSA Werte nicht überbewerten. MRI und Biopsien sagen mehr aus.


Das ist absolut korrekt Mario.

Das sollten sich so manche "PSA-Gläubige" zu Herzen nehmen und darüber nachdenken.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat von *alexand*  
> Mein Arzt sagt auch man dürfe diese PSA Werte nicht überbewerten. MRI und Biopsien sagen mehr aus.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Das sollten sich so manche "PSA-Gläubige" zu Herzen nehmen und darüber nachdenken.


@Helmut und Mario / alexand
Dazu hab ich soeben in Marios HIFU-Thread dies geschrieben:



> Krebs hat nun mal die lästige Eigenschaft, nicht linear zu wachsen
> nach dem Muster 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 -  ... -10 über konstante Zeiträume,
> sondern er wächst über konstante Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ) nach dem
> Muster 1 - 2 - 4 - 8 - 16 - 32 - 64 - 125 - 250 - 500 - 1000.
> Also in zehn Zeiträumen nicht eine Verzehnfachung, sondern eine
> Vertausendfachung, in weiteren zehn Zeiträumen eine Million-fach.
> 
> Nun wirst Du zunächst das Signal dieses Wachstums, falls es denn vorhanden 
> ist, nicht sehen, weil es von dem Signal der noch vorhandenen Prostata
> ...


Doch wer nach RPE keine Prostata mehr hat, hat diesen Verdeckungseffekt nicht mehr.
Dadurch wird der PSA zum reinen und verlässlichen Tumormarker. Und da
gibt es keinen Grund, wegzugucken, bis der Tumor so gross ist, dass er
das gleiche Wachstumsmuster zeigt, aber statt bei 0.02 auf 0.04 erst bei 2 auf 4.
Das gibt viel Zeit, die man in eine vernünftige Therapieplanung investieren kann. 

Zudem:
Erweist sich bei solch tiefen Werten eine lange Verdoppelungszeit, kann mancher
älterer Mann beruhigt zurücklehnen im Bewusstsein: Dieser Krebs tut nichts mehr.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Liebster Konrad,

mein posting # 63, Reaktion auf Marios Statement s. # 62, ging es mir hauptsächlich um die bildgebende Diagnostik als Montitoring, anstatt sich nur auf die PSA-Dynamik zu verlassen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## drhelmi

Hallo Manu1965,
vielen Dank für Ihren Beitrag
 hatte Ihr Bekannter die Prostata vorher operativ entfernen lassen, handelte es sich bei der nanao knife behandlung um die entfernung des postoperativen rezidivs?
Wie geht es ihm heute, ein weiteres Jahr später, wie sieht der PSA _wert aktuell aus , bitte?
MfG drhelmi

----------


## buschreiter

Nachdem es hier an sich um das Thema NanoKnife/IRE gehen soll, stelle ich mir die Frage, wieweit die Studien in Magdeburg hinsichtlich des Nierenzellkarzinoms gediehen sind. Es wäre schön, etwas über den aktuellen Stand zu hören...

----------


## Harald_1933

Ergebnisse liegen nach meinem Kenntnisstand noch nicht vor. Hier noch ein Überblick aller in Magdeburg erfassten Studien.

*"Inmitten von Schwierigkeiten liegen günstige Gelegenheiten"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> mein posting # 63, Reaktion auf Marios Statement s. # 62, 
> ging es mir hauptsächlich um die bildgebende Diagnostik als Monitoring, 
> anstatt sich nur auf die PSA-Dynamik zu verlassen.


Herzallerliebster Helmut
Damit hast Du wohl bei CRPC und anderen exotischen Widerlichkeiten 
recht, und auch bei im Szintigramm nachgewiesenen Knochenetastasen.
Zwischen den aufwändigen und daher teuren Bildern aber bietet der
PSA-Verlauf eine sehr einfach zu erhebende Therapiekontrolle, 
die dann bei Vorliegen des nächsten Bildes bestätigt werden kann - 
- oder eben nicht, dann ist aber Feuer im Dachstock!

Ich werde am 23. Oktober sehen, ob mein MRT-Befund nach drei
Monaten dem Zusammenbruch der inzwischen mehrfach gemessenen
 PSA-Werte auf grad mal noch 1% folge.
Andere Erfahrung (?) hier:  

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Inkontinenz null, Sexuell ist es etwas schwieriger wie vorher,benötige Viagra, trockener Org. Diese Dinge können wie immer individuell sehr unterschiedlich sein, bei mir wurden ja größere Bereiche behandelt.


@all:

Da es für mich irgendwann zu einer lokalen Therapie kommen wird, setze ich mich schon lange mit minimalinvasiven lokalen Therapieoptionen auseinander, so auch mit der IRE.

Nach meiner Info ist die irreversible Elektroparation (IRE) ein minimalinvasives, nicht-thermisches Gewebeablationsverfahren, wie Konrad (Hvielemi) in seinem Posting # 54 ähnlich zitierte.
Durch "kurz-gepulste", starker elektr. Felder erfolgt die Schädigung der Zellmembrane was zur Apoptose der Zelle führt, führen soll. Im Gegensatz zu thermischen Verfahren wie bei der HIFU z. B., in welcher durch Zuführung von hohen Temperaturen, Hitzeeinwirkung, es zu einem nekrotischen Zelltod kommt und mit Vernarbungen am Gewebe einhergeht. Folge Errektionsverlust.
  (s. Prof. M. Schostak # 43.)

Eigentlich geeignet für inoperable Tumore. Beim PCa als Therapie der Zukunft favorisiert, da gerade die Raumforderung des Tumors in der Drüse ein Prognosefaktor hinsichtlich der Erhaltung von Kontinenz und Potenz darstellt.
Genau diese Risikofaktoren sind, sollen, bei der IRE eben nicht gegeben sein, auch bei einer "Ganzdrüsenbehandlung."
 Im Gegenteil. Harnröhre, Blase, Blasensphinkter, Rektum, und das nerovaskuläre Bündel bleiben unversehrt sollte sich der Tumor an diesen Randzonen befinden.
Zu Nekrosenbildungen und Vernarbungen sollte es durch dieses Verfahren ebenfalls nicht kommen. Aber das Gegenteil scheint angeblich der Fall zu sein, so ist es aus dem Posting # 43 von Prof. M. Schostak zu entnehmen.

*Nebenbei sehen wir bei den Nieren-Operationen, ob und wie IRE zu Schädigungen des umgebenden Gewebes führt (Starke Vernarbungen können sicher der Potenz schaden)*

Das es zu Vernarbungen und Nekrosen bei ähnlichen Verfahren wie z. B. bei der altbekannten Galvanotherapie kommt, wies Prof. Vogl, Radiologoe Uni-Klink Ffm. in einer klin. Phase III-Studie an 42 Probanden schon nach. Nebenwirkungen kamen dagegen, wie hier bei der IRE thematisiert, nicht vor.
Allerdings ist der Unterschied Galvanoverfahren versus IRE, dass die elektr. Felder nicht durch "kurz-gepulsterte" Impulse iniziiert werden.
So weit ich das verstanden habe als Nicht-Physiker.  

  Weiter ist im Posting # 51 von Prof. Schostak zu entnehmen,

*Nanoknife = IRE; Hochexperimentell - vielleicht mal sehr gut - Studien abwarten. Das Verfahren ist übrigens auch operativ nicht einfach - die Nadeln müssen in perfektem Abstand zueinander und genau parallel ausgerichtet sein. Bei 3000 V und 30 Ampere Strom gibt es sonst Lichtbögen und Gasbildungen. Dann erzielt die Technik das Gegenteil vom Gewünschten, nämlich Nekrosen und Gewebszerreissungen. Neben der Technik selbst ist also ein diesbezüglich hocherfahrener Therapeut erforderlich.*

*So gesehen muss "Geri.K mit einem trockenen Orgasmus nach IRE leben, gleichwohl wie nach einer RPE. Und warum "trockener Orgasmus ?"*

  Lag es an dem Therapeuten bei Gerri.K., oder doch an Falschinformationen über die IRE, welche als Königsweg einer minimalinvasiven Therapieoption beim PCa im Kontext der zu erhaltenen Lebensqualität darstellen soll, und bis dato als experimentelle Therapie gedacht.

Fazit: Jede Therapie kann nur so gut sein wie der ausführende Therapeut.

Oder bring ich da jetzt etwas Durcheinander ?

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Da es für mich irgendwann zu einer lokalen Therapie kommen wird, 
> setze ich mich schon lange mit minimalinvasiven lokalen Therapieoptionen auseinander, 
> so auch mit der IRE.


Da hältst Du dich wohl am besten an Prof. Schostak  und sein
Team in Magdeburg. Die sind daran, HIFU und IRE in Studien
bzw. Vorarbeiten voranzutreiben. 
Die jeweils neueste Gerätschaft haben die auch.




> Fazit: Jede Therapie kann nur so gut sein wie der ausführende Therapeut.
> 
> Oder bring ich da jetzt etwas Durcheinander ?


Nein, nicht nur der Therapeut ist wichtig, sondern auch die Validierung
der gewählten Therapie.
 Sich irgendwo in einer teuren Privatpraxis auf die eine oder andere Weise 
die Prostata brutzeln zu lassen, ist riskant. Die werden dann für 
 4'000.-/Nadel oder ähnliche Tarife Rechnung stellen und eine 
Halbierung des PSA als grossen Erfolg feiern. 
Hinterher geht man dann ins öffentliche Krankenhaus, wo der Operateur 
flucht, weil er bei der RPE die Strukturen nicht mehr richtig sieht.

Das klingt jetzt vielleicht zu drastisch, aber innovative Verfahren 
bestimmt nur in Rahmen von klug angelegten Studien. Bis Du,
lieber Jürgen mal dran sein solltest, weiss man in Magdeburg oder
sonstwo hoffentlich mehr.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS: 
Es wäre nett, wenn Du zum Nachlesen der Zitate jeweils einen
passenden Link einfügen würdest, z.B. nach obigem Beispiel.
Und ein mittels des 'Sprechblasen'-Icons erzeugter Zitate-
Rahmen trennt sauber zwischen von Dir geschriebenem und
dem Zitat. Danke.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> PS: 
> Es wäre nett, wenn Du zum Nachlesen der Zitate jeweils einen
> passenden Link einfügen würdest, z.B. nach obigem Beispiel.
> Und ein mittels des 'Sprechblasen'-Icons erzeugter Zitate-
> Rahmen trennt sauber zwischen von Dir geschriebenem und
> dem Zitat. Danke.


Liebster Konrad, daran bin ich noch am üben, bekomme dies noch nicht so richtig gebacken, werzeih mir...
Uebrigens, wer ist Jürgen ?

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Uebrigens, wer ist Jürgen ?


Autsch!
Verzeih, ich meinte Dich, Liebster Helmut.

Links zu Beiträgen:
Am einfachsten ist es, einen Rechtsklick beispielsweise auf [#72] auszuführen,
[Link-Adresse kopieren] linksklicken und dann den Link mit 'Strg-C' einzufügen.
Wenn unten [Links automatich umwandeln] ein Häkchen hat, resultiert:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8925#post78925

Wie immer herzlichst *
Konrad


*Diese Smileys folgen dann in der nächsten Lektion, wie stets an unpassender Stelle.

----------


## michele

Ich habe heute den schriftlichen Bericht meiner Untersuchung vom 03.12. erhalten.
Für mich war er erfreulich: gPSA 0,10 ng/ml, fPSA 0,05 ng/ml.
Von der letzten Bestimmung im August habe ich den Bericht noch mal reklamieren müssen; ich denke, dass der diese Woche endlich kommt. Telefonisch hatte ich vorab schon nachgefragt: 0,11 und 0,05.
myprostate.de werde ich später noch ergänzen.

Eigentlich könnte ich sehr  zufrieden sein, schließlich habe ich noch ca. 8 ccm Volumen.

Beim Weiterlesen heute tat sich dann aber ein neues Loch auf: Ich hatte gewisse leichte Schmerzen im Nierenbereich erwähnt. Dabei hatte ich aber, zumindest was die linke Seite betraf, eher gemeint, ich hätte mir die unteren Rippen geprellt.

Zitat aus dem Bericht: "Retroperitoneum mit fraglich kleinen LK präaortal knapp oberhalb der Aorta".
Während der Untersuchung kein Wort davon. Was also nun?

Michel

----------


## gabi2407

Hallo,

 ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und bin auf der Suche nach Informationen und Erfahrungen über die IRE Therapie mit dem Nanoknife. Mein Vater hat vor 2 Wochen die Diagnose Prostatakrebs erhalten. Er ist 77 Jahre alt, in guter gesundheitlicher Verfassung, hat den Gleason 7b und einen PSA von 11. Laut Biopsie mit 16 Stanzen, sind 3 Stanzen zu 80% befallen, der Rest so um die 10-30%.  Wir haben uns durch Internet über Alternativen zu Op und Strahlentherapie informiert. Dabei sind wir auf die IRE Methode gestoßen, die sich laut den anbietenden Kliniken sehr vielversprechend anhört. Logischerweise wird sie von den herkömmlichen Ärzten nicht befürwortet. Ich habe in diesen Foren einige Berichte über diese Methode gelesen, allerdings wird immer nur über die direkte Behandlung und kurz danach berichtet. Dann liest man von den Personen, die sich dieser Behandlung unterzogen haben, fast nichts mehr über den weiteren Verlauf. Obwohl die Therapie teilweise schon vor 2 Jahren durchgeführt wurde, was mich etwas verwirrt. Gerade auch weil die Durchführung und die Nebenwirkungen dieser Methode im Vergleich zu Strahlentherapie oder OP schon fast unglaubwürdig erscheinen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem weiteren Verlauf von Nanoknife gemacht oder von Betroffenen etwas gehört? Würde uns bei der Entscheidungsfindung sehr helfen. Vielen Dank!
 Viele Grüße
 Gabi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Gabi,

hier schreibt der Forumsmoderator. Bitte stelle einen Text nur _einmal_ und nur in _einer_ Rubrik ein. Weder Dir noch uns ist geholfen, wenn Antworten auf denselben Text auf zwei verschiedene threads aufgeteilt sind. Ich werde Deinen identischen Text in dem anderen thread löschen.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Gabi,

bitte, lies mal -* hier* -

*"Wer die Zukunft fürchtet, verdirbt sich die Gegenwart"*
(Lothar Schmidt)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

damit bist auch Du dem Verwechslungsrisiko zwischen "CyberKnife" und "NanoKnife" aufgesessen. Wenn ich mal aus dem "Ersten Rat" zitieren darf:

"CyberKnife®
Bedeutet sinngemäß etwa soviel wie „virtuelles Messer“ und ist wie TomoTherapy® ein Gerät des Herstellers Accuray zur präzisen Radiotherapie/-chirurgie. Auf der Basis eines kleinen robotergesteuerter und -bewegten Linearbeschleu*nigers, bei dem eine Präzisionsrobotik, ein Bildortungssystem und eine Atmungskompensationsautomatik in einem Gerät kombiniert sind, erfolgt die Bestrahlung aus vielen Richtungen und Ebenen (nach Angabe des Herstellers in der Regel über 100).
Auch bei diesem Verfahren zeigt sich das Bemühen, möglichst präzise zu arbeiten und möglichst wenig Kollateralschaden anzurichten.
CyberKnife®-Geräte sind bereits in über 20 deutschen Kliniken anzutreffen.

"Das CyberKnife®-Verfahren ist nicht zu verwechseln mit dem NanoKnife-Verfahren (siehe Kapitel 7.4.3), bei dem Krebszellen durch kurze Impulse elektrischer Spannung zerstört werden sollen.

"7.4.3 NanoKnife
Bei diesem auch als „Irreversible Elektroporation“ (IRE) bezeichneten Verfahren sollen Krebszellen durch kurze, nur wenige Mikrosekunden dauernde Spannungs- und Stromimpulse zerstört werden. Es kommt zu keiner Hitzeentwicklung. Gesundes Gewebe soll problemlos nachwachsen, zerstörte Krebszellen sollen durch gesunde Zellen ersetzt werden (alle Angaben laut Angaben eines Anbieters dieses Verfahrens). 
Es ist ein teures experimentelles Verfahren, für das mir bisher keine Erfahrungsberichte vorliegen und für das wahrscheinlich keine Krankenversicherung die Kosten übernimmt. In der Leitlinie wird Nano*Knife nicht erwähnt. Ich führe das Verfahren hier auf, weil gelegentlich nach ihm gefragt wird und die Gefahr der Verwechslung mit dem ähnlich klingenden Cyberknife-Verfahren besteht."

Gabi fragte nach NanKnife.

Schöne Feiertage wünscht

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

hab Dank für Deine Richtigstellung. In der Tat hat ja schon der Eröffnungsbeitrag dieses Threads,  eingestellter Link - *hier* -,  aufgezeigt, um welches Verfahren es Gabi ging. Auch Professor Schostak hatte sich hierzu geäußert. Über Erfahrungen zu dieser Therapie können wohl zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt kaum Hinweise von Patienten an Gabi weitergegeben werden. Gut möglich aber, dass man in Magdeburg dazu schon erste Aussagen verlauten lassen könnte. 

*"Mit dem, was du selbst tun kannst, bemühe nie andere"*
(Thomas Jefferson)

Gruß Harald

----------


## michele

Grüße dich, Gabi.
Du hast recht, man liest hier fast nichts von Leidensgenossen, welche sich einer IRE-Behandlung unterzogen haben. In diesem Forum ist mir nur der Gerri.K bekannt; z. B. auf Seite 3.

Ich habe die Behandlung vornehmen lassen und stelle seit der Operation immer wieder den weiteren Verlauf dar. Natürlich muss auch ich, wie übrigens jeder PCa-Patient nach der erfogten Therapie - ganz gleich ob Radikal-OP, Bestrahlung, HT oder sonst was - erst einmal abwarten und beobachten.

Wie du im Forum sicher gelesen hast, kann keiner nach einer Behandlung sich auf der sicheren Seite fühlen; dafür sind viel zu viele Rezidive oder zunächst nicht diagnostizierte Metastasen an der Tagesordnung.
Aus meinen wenigen Beiträgen kannst du entnehmen, dass ich bislang von einem tollen Erfolg berichten kann. Wenn ich nur das PSA als Referenz nehme und dieses von nahezu 10,0 auf aktuell 0,10 gesunken ist, bin ich hoch zufrieden. Dabei ist zu bemerken, dass ich ja meine Prostata noch mit mir herumtrage und diese auch weiterhin PSA produziert. Dies ist ein entscheidender Unterschied zu den hier schreibenden Kollegen, die sich die Prostata haben komplett entfernen lassen. Das Weitere muss sich mit der Zeit erst erweisen.

Was deinen Vater betrifft, solltest du sorgfältig die Erfahrungen und daraus resultierenden Ratschläge von Schreibern hier im Forum abwägen. Hier hat es einige, die sich geradezu zu Experten entwickelt haben und vor denen ich den Hut ziehe.
Michel

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Grüße dich, Gabi.
> Du hast recht, man liest hier fast nichts von Leidensgenossen, welche sich einer IRE-Behandlung unterzogen haben. In diesem Forum ist mir nur der Gerri.K bekannt; z. B. auf Seite 3.


In meinem post # 70, Seite 7, in diesem Thread hatte ich zu Geri.K`s Fall mal Stellung genommen.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ist-dran/page7

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Helmut,

wenn man Nanoknife in die Suchmaske des Forums oben rechts eingibt, bekommt man als 1. Position Cyberknife präsentiert, was ja auch mich fälscherlicherweise dazu verführte, den dann folgenden LowRoad-Beitrag Gabi zum Lesen zu empfehlen. Dank Ralfs Einspruch wurde das geklärt.

Du hast in Deinem #70 -* hier* - eine Text-Passage von Professor Schostak einfließen lassen. Er hat sich in diesen Thread mehrfach eingebracht, so z.B. auch mit *dieser* Richtigstellung und - *hier* - 

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass beim Magdeburger Symposium auch das Thema dieses Threads angesprochen werden wird.

*"Eine gute Schwäche ist besser als eine schlechte Stärke"*
(Charles Aznavour)

Gruß Harald

----------


## michele

Helmut,
dass du zu diesem Thema Stellung genommen hast, war mir bekannt. Gabi möchte aber wissen, welche *Erfahrungen* haben Betroffene gemacht, die sich einer IRE unterzogen haben. Da kommt wirklich nichts. Ich versuche diese Lücke ein wenig zu füllen. Das dauert aber, weil erst die Zeit Erfolg oder Misserfolg zeigen wird.

Wirklich wichtig sind deine Hinweise auf die Arbeit von Prof. Schostak in Magdeburg. Diese war für mich u. a. entscheidend dafür, mich behandeln zu lassen.
(Zitat aus #41: Schlussendlich hat meine Entscheidung endgültig beeinflusst, dass an der medizinischen Fakultät der Universitätsklinik Magdeburg seit Herbst 2013 eine Studie durchgeführt wird: IRENE: Perkutane irreversible Elektroporation (IRE) bei Patienten mit lokal begrenztem Nierenzellkarzinom. _Studiendesign:_ Prospektiv einarmig, nicht randomisierte Phase I/II-Studie.
_Primäres Studienziel:_ Etablierung der Methode (proof of principle)
 Obwohl es hierbei nicht um das Prostatakarzinom geht, steht für mich außer Zweifel, dass man sich dort im Vorfeld sehr intensiv und umfassend mit dieser Möglichkeit der Therapie auseinander gesetzt hat und dass man dieser Technik als solches glaubt und auch auf sie setzt.)

Deine Interpretation der Äußerung des Professors scheint mir aber nicht richtig.

Zitat Prof. Schostak aus #43:  Wir führen deshalb gerade eine hochkarätige MPG-Studie ("IRENE") durch, bei der Nierentumore zuerst mit IRE behandelt und 6 Wochen später reseziert werden. So haben wir einen definitiven mikroskopischen Beweis und nicht nur indirekte Laborwerte à la PSA (bei der Prostata) für die Effektivität im Gewebe.
Nebenbei sehen wir bei den Nieren-Operationen, ob und wie IRE zu Schädigungen des umgebenden Gewebes führt (Starke Vernarbungen können sicher der Potenz schaden)

Dies ist für mich nur so zu verstehen: Im Rahmen der dargestellten Studie wird festzustellen sein, *ob und wie* IRE zu Schädigungen und eventuell anderen nachteiligen Folgen führt, wovon eine erwähnt ist, nämlich eine mögliche Einschränkung der Potenz.

Insofern ist also erst einmal abzuwarten und womöglich gibt es im Januar bereits erste Ergebnisse beim Magdeburger Symposium zu hören, wie von Harald erwähnt.

Michel

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> (Zitat aus #41: Schlussendlich hat meine Entscheidung endgültig beeinflusst, dass an der medizinischen Fakultät der Universitätsklinik Magdeburg seit Herbst 2013 eine Studie durchgeführt wird: IRENE: Perkutane irreversible Elektroporation (IRE) bei Patienten mit lokal begrenztem Nierenzellkarzinom. _Studiendesign:_ Prospektiv einarmig, nicht randomisierte Phase I/II-Studie.
> 
> Deine Interpretation der Äußerung des Professors scheint mir aber nicht richtig.
> 
> Zitat Prof. Schostak aus #43:  Wir führen deshalb gerade eine hochkarätige MPG-Studie ("IRENE") durch, bei der Nierentumore zuerst mit IRE behandelt und 6 Wochen später reseziert werden. So haben wir einen definitiven mikroskopischen Beweis und nicht nur indirekte Laborwerte à la PSA (bei der Prostata) für die Effektivität im Gewebe.
> Nebenbei sehen wir bei den Nieren-Operationen, ob und wie IRE zu Schädigungen des umgebenden Gewebes führt (Starke Vernarbungen können sicher der Potenz schaden)
> 
> Dies ist für mich nur so zu verstehen: Im Rahmen der dargestellten Studie wird festzustellen sein, *ob und wie* IRE zu Schädigungen und eventuell anderen nachteiligen Folgen führt, wovon eine erwähnt ist, nämlich eine mögliche Einschränkung der Potenz.


Hallo Michel,

meine Stellungnahme bezog sich insbesondere zu GeriK´s Genese nach IRE, nämlich der Potenzbeeinträchtigung durch Vernarbungen u. a. Allerdings ist Geri hier ein Einzelfall und es bleibt abzuwarten was die ersten Ergebnisse zeigen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## michele

Hallo an alle,
hier gebe ich mal einen allgemeinen Zwischenbericht zu meiner Situation.

Meine Ergänzungen auf myProstate sind noch nicht alle zu sehen. Seit gestern werde ich ausgebremst: PSA-Werte wurden akzeptiert, danach Speichern der überarbeiteten Texte nicht möglich.
Heute ein Beitrag ergänzt und gespeichert, danach wieder Fehlermeldung - sei's drum.

Seit der Behandlung in Offenbach sind knapp eineinhalb Jahre vergangen. Der Eingriff brachte mir den erwünschten Erfolg, nämlich dem PCa so zu Leibe zu rücken, dass ich mit Glück endgültig Ruhe hätte oder ihn so zu schwächen, dass  ich ihn bis zum Ende ohne Sorgen mit mir herumtragen könnte.

Ich nenne das Erfolg, weil ich mit meinem neuesten PSA-Wert von 0,60 ng/ml bei FPSA 0,40 ng/ml zufrieden bin. Wie das bei einem Restvolumen der Drüse von angeblich 5 ccm zu werten ist, weiß ich nicht, zumal mein Urologe im März noch 9 ccm gemessen hatte.
Jetzt lässt sich auch noch trefflich spekulieren, in welcher Relation das zu den angeblichen Normwerten von < 4,5 oder < 4,0 ng/ml im Alter von 60 - 69 Jahren zu betrachten ist. Mein Urologe ist jedenfalls noch zufrieden.

Damit ist das Thema natürlich nicht durch. Eine Entwicklung mit stetig steigendem PSA und der sich daran anschließenden Ursachenforschung könnte mich nicht wirklich überraschen. Schließlich ist das bei allen hier im Forum je angesprochenen Therapien schon oft genug der Fall gewesen. Warum sollte das bei der IRE anders sein?
Mir war es wichtig, so wenig wie möglich unter den Folgen von schweren Kollateralschäden zu leiden. Hier meine ich ganz speziell die Inkontinenz oder Schädigung des Darmes - ja natürlich auch noch die Impotenz. Aber das waren nie Probleme.

Dafür hatte ich ganz ordentlich mit einem anderen zu kämpfen. Während ich es kurz nach dem Eingriff noch für normal hielt, dass ich beim Wasserlassen Probleme hatte, entwickelte sich das zum Dauerthema. Teilweise wurde es so schlimm, dass ich postoperativ insgesamt drei Mal einen Katheter brauchte, davon zwei wegen Harnverhalt.
Obwohl ich damit eigentlich ganz gut klar kam, war es natürlich nicht angenehm. Mein Urologe, der solche Sachverhalte wohl von Patienten mit Bestrahlungen kennt (Vernarbungen, die den Durchgang verengen), nahm schließlich einen Eingriff vor, bei dem er eine Schlitzung durchführte. Seit dieser ist alles top, allerdings schließt der Arzt nicht aus, dass es noch einmal zu einer Verschlechterung kommen könnte.

Stand heute würde ich alles noch einmal so machen, trotz meiner Miktionsprobleme. Obwohl bei mir nahezu die gesamte Prostata in die Behandlung einbezogen war, hat sich bis heute keiner der Schäden gezeigt, vor welchen sich wohl die meisten fürchten. Ob das bei IRE in jedem Fall so ist, weiß ich nicht und das wird sich noch zeigen.

Den weiteren Verlauf werde ich mitteilen.

Michel

----------


## Georg_

Herr Tüchler beschreibt hier auch Probleme beim Wasserlassen nach der IRE:

http://members.liwest.at/tuechler/Pr...Knife-IRE.html

----------


## inn111

> Herr Tüchler beschreibt hier auch Probleme beim Wasserlassen nach der IRE:
> 
> http://members.liwest.at/tuechler/Pr...Knife-IRE.html


Das hat eine andere Qualität, als das von Michele beschriebene Problem, da es doch kurz nach der IRE Probleme gab, die von Michele sind ja nach einem Jahr oder später berichtet.

Damit darf ich mich auch kurz vorstellen: aus Bremen, T2c, 7a: 2,5% 4 mit 2 von 14 Proben, weitere 5 davon mit 3. PSA 8,2 vor der Biospie. Ektomie empfohlen bekommen. 

LG BernhardB

----------


## michele

Wie aus meinen Einträgen in http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=603 zu ersehen ist, hatte ich seit Dezember 2014 einen Anstieg des PSA von 0,10 auf 0,60 ng/ml im August.
Gestern nun ließ ich das noch einmal messen: 0,09 ng/ml (wenn's denn stimmt).
Komisch. Ich mach das nächste Woche noch mal beim Hausarzt und ergänze dann meinen Status.

Michel

----------


## michele

Bis zur folgenden Woche wollte ich nach der Vorgeschichte nicht warten und habe das Blut gleich am 24.09. beim Hausarzt abnehmen lassen. Der lässt das extern untersuchen. 
Heute habe ich das Ergebnis erhalten: PSA 0,08 ng/ml.

Nachdem ich mir schon eine erweiterte Untersuchung vorgenommen hatte um eine eventuelle Quelle zu entdecken, ist das jetzt doch ein Hammer, auch wenn es vielleicht in einem halben Jahr wieder anders aussehen sollte.
Das Ergebnis deckt sich auch ungefähr mit der Beurteilung von Herrn Glättli (ich hatte ihm meine Daten übergeben), der in seiner Auswertung nicht von Wachstum eines Karzinoms oder Metastasen ausgeht.

Vielleicht haben die in Offenbach noch besser getroffen, als ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Bernhard,

Glückwunsch, sieht doch gut aus. Ob du nun mit der Hifu das gleiche erreicht hättest, wäre möglich gewesen.
Und die Harnröhrenverengung ( Blasenhalsstriktur ) kann sich als zäh herausstellen.

Wenn eine Schlitzung noch einmal anstünde, würde ich die Turner Warwick Methode ins Spiel bringen und die Kortisonhinterspritzung.

Letzteres könnte dazu beitragen, den Repair durch Vernarbung zu minimieren.

Die IRE hat noch weiteres Potential.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo 

mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen in der Anrede.
Natürlich bezog sich mein Statement zu Michel und nicht zu Bernhard.
Sorry.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Michel,

eine Frage, ist bei Dir mit der IRE die gesamte Prostata abgeleitet bzw. entfernt worden oder wurde der Tumor innerhalb der Prostata zerstört? Deinem Bericht kann ich das leider nicht entnehmen. Es wird ja beides in Offenbach gemacht.

Die Lymphknotenmetastase könnte man übrigens noch mit Cyberknife entfernen. Wahrscheinlich ist sie kleiner als 1 cm und, soweit mir bekannt, daher nach Leitlinie unbeachtlich.

Gruss

Georg

----------


## michele

Grüß dich Georg,
entschuldige meine verspätete Antwort. Obwohl ich öfter hier im Forum mitlese, habe ich deinen Beitrag erst jetzt bemerkt.
Bezüglich dieser Therapie  besteht wenig sichtbares Interesse; deshalb schau ich in diesen Thread nur rein, wenn ich selbst mal wieder Neues zu berichten habe.

In #85 habe ich u. a. geschrieben:
"... Wie das bei einem Restvolumen der Drüse von angeblich 5 ccm zu werten ist, weiß ich nicht, zumal mein Urologe im März noch 9 ccm gemessen hatte."
Die Drüse ist also noch da, wurde jedoch insgesamt 'mit Strom versorgt' um den Teufel zu kriegen.
Eine komplette Ablation war nicht geplant.

Das mit dem Lymphknoten ist momentan noch lediglich als mögliche Ursache eines PSA-Anstiegs zu werten. Siehe #88 und 89.

Deshalb warte ich die geplante erneute Routine-Kontrolle kommenden Monat beim Urologen erst mal ab.
Der war allerdings etwas giftig, als ich ihm ankündigte, ggf. bei Spezialisten eine entsprechende Bildgebende Untersuchung machen zu lassen; dafür wollte ich von ihm ausführliche Berichte.
Wir werden uns wieder vertragen. Die Frauen kämpften mal um 'mein Körper gehört mir'. Für mich gilt das gleiche.

Michel

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Michel,

vielen Dank für die Antwort! Hinsichtlich der Lymphknoten kann man nur hoffen, dass es eine Immunreaktion des Körpers gibt die das Problem beseitigt, wie hier auf der Seite vom Prostata-Center beschrieben:
http://www.prostata-center.de/index.php/de/behandlung/nanoknife-ire/prostatektomie-mit-ire

Oder die Lymphknoten müssen beseitigt/zerstört werden, wenn der PSA wieder steigt. Ich persönlich erwarte, dass er es tut da die Metastasen noch da sind und PSA produzieren können. Auch wenn der PSA jetzt Null ist trägst Du ja Krebs in den Metastasen mit Dir rum.

Georg

----------


## michele

Hallo an alle Leser.
Ich hole diesen Thread noch einmal hervor, da meine bisherigen Beiträge zu IRE hier von mir eingefügt sind.

Nachdem mein Urologe die Pause für die Routineuntersuchungen seit Februar auf sechs Monate verlängert hat, ließ ich letzte Woche eine Messung beim Hausarzt machen.

Das Ergebnis von 0,15 ng/ml bestätigt mir endgültig, was ich von dieser Behandlung erwartet hatte: Es ist eine Therapie, die bei PC ebenso wirksam sein kann wie alle gemäß den Leitlinien bzw. allgemein in der Medizin als etabliert anerkannten. Sei es nun die RPE, Brachy, Bestrahlung, HiFu oder sonst etwas. Zwei Jahre nach der Primärtherapie kann ich sogar hoffen, geheilt zu sein.
Der PSA-Verlauf von 9,91 über 0,04 (nach IRE), 0,10, einem Zwischenhoch von 0,60 im August 2015 auf 0,21 und jetzt 0,15 ng/ml lässt mich solches denken.

Ich bin ich mir bewusst, dass dies noch nicht das endgültige Aufatmen sein kann. Dennoch bin ich unglaublich erleichtert und noch viel zuversichtlicher, als ich das bei meiner Entscheidung für IRE schon war.
Ich würde euch allen wünschen, ihr könntet so positiv gestimmt nach vorne schauen.

Michel

----------

